# Rooster tendencies



## PRF_Stone (May 27, 2013)

I am having trouble with one of my roosters. He is ver clumsy and holds his wings very uneven and low. I know they sometimes arc thier wings as a cooling use, but this one holds them very odd. If he is nudged he will often fall down.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Sounds like he's ill.


----------



## Chloe88 (Jan 11, 2013)

I'm afraid he might have Mareks disease... That's how my rooster started. He drooped his wings, and acted "drunk." Then he couldn't even stand up. Had to cull him in the end. He was incapacitated for over a month.


----------

